# Any bankers to help with Salary expectations?



## Londdude25 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi everyone..

Ive just come into Dubai for a bit of job hunting..and was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of what would be a fair deal for me in terms of monthly salary(all inclusive).

My primary,secondary and tertiary education(upto an MBA in International Banking) is British, however I'm not a British citizen (which does matter in UAE as I am told). I also have 3 years (Pre-MBA) banking work experience in London in the areas of Compliance/Anti-money laundering.

If any bankers amongst you could tell me:

1) At my level of experience, do banks here offer accomodation? What kind of other allowances can I expect?

2) What would be a fair deal for me? Ranges are fine of course.

Cheers.


----------

